# recurring brake pulsating issue



## B3passat19 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok guys here we go. i've been having this issue for some time now (3-4 months). it started off as only happening every once and a blue moon but now it is pretty much happening every time i come to a stop. the issue is that every time i am coming to a complete stop i get a horrible pulsating feeling through the pedal just as if the abs was kicking on. it only happens when i am down between 10-5 miles an hour. the car still comes to a complete stop and other then when it gets down to these speeds everything works fine. Please help this is getting to be pretty annoying.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Your brake rotors sound warped or some of the pad has transfered too much to the rotor or rust has built up, get them turned (if still within spec) or replace.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> Your brake rotors sound warped or some of the pad has transfered too much to the rotor or rust has built up, get them turned (if still within spec) or replace.


Yea, I would say the rotor as well. I've Seen this before and it was hot spots on the rotor.

Do you have any ABS lights on?


----------



## SwampBuggie (Jun 9, 2003)

*I've been having this problem too!*

I referred to as a strange vibration, but it's really a pulsating phenomenon as the OP had described. A replier mentioned that it could be due to rust, which is what I see on the disc. (I should say that I had been away for a long time (5 months) without driving the car, while the car sat in a high humidity, high rain environment.)

The phenomenon seems to be accurately described by the Wikipedia article for disc brakes as hot judder.

Interestingly, about a year and 12K miles ago, I had a brake problem in which the pin had come loose, and I got new brake discs (for both of the front wheels) and a brake lining for one of the wheels. Are the brake discs listed on the invoice the rotors?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Your rotors are warped. Don't bother turning them, replace them. If they've been hot enough to warp (if heat is the cause for the warping) get rid of them. They could also be warped from over tightening lug bolts when your brakes were done last. All that said, replace your rotors, pads if needed (not a bad idea) and put everything back together with a torque wrench.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Are you sure its not the ABS? Are your tires about bald?


----------



## jgauth (Sep 29, 2009)

B3passat19 said:


> it only happens when i am down between 10-5 miles an hour. the car still comes to a complete stop and other then when it gets down to these speeds everything works fine.


i had the same problem it was a wheel speed sensor not having the right gap check and see if there is any metal on the sensor since they are just magnets they tend to pick up a lot of stuff


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

B3passat19 said:


> . it only happens when i am down between 10-5 miles an hour. the car still comes to a complete stop and other then when it gets down to these speeds everything works fine. Please help this is getting to be pretty annoying.


This part of his statement alone would elminate 'warped' or disk thickness variation.... it would happen all the time, not just at very low speeds. Hot judder is exactly what it says, its judder when hot, you have to do some very serious stops or prolonged stops to get things over a couple hundred degrees to see hot judder....

This is very similar to another post which had contaminents on the speed sensor's encoders which the ABS sensors read from. I'm assuming you have a sensor issue of some sort:thumbup:

When the wheel slows down depending on the type of sensor your system uses the resolution falls off, so if you have a sensing issue the system may think you have a locked wheel while it see's a delta speed difference from the others


----------

